# On Line Shopping



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We do a fair bit of our shopping online so we can get the Brit brands we like and also often find it considerably cheaper than buying some items such as cat food etc locally. 

Most of what we've done so far is with amazon & occasionally ebay but someone recently referred me to British Food Shopping British Expats Supermarket and they're simply fabulous. 

Every individual item comes wrapped in bubble wrap and a plastic bag and delivery seems to be a set fee of UKP11. - And I'm delighted to say they even offer London Pride beer! :clap2:

I should say I have no connection with the company or site but am a VERY satisfied customer.


----------



## haywire (Apr 25, 2007)

I have too used the British Corner Shop. 

In April they had the 50% discount offer on orders. 

They have a wide selection of items. 

With the loyalty rewards system you can redeem the points towards future purchases. 

They certainly do wrap the items very well. And lots of bubble wrap and plastic bags to keep and re-use.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

haywire said:


> I have too used the British Corner Shop.
> 
> In April they had the 50% discount offer on orders.
> 
> ...


How do you get on with perishables such as meat, cheese, and other dairy products when they don't have a chilled service to PT or ES?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

They say they can't deliver frozen or perishable goods which is a nuisance but we order what we can & it's a great service.


----------



## haywire (Apr 25, 2007)

Sometime in the future they will probably deliver chilled and perishables to Portugal.

If they can deliver chilled to other European countries then I don't see how different it is to deliver to Portugal.

But there is more of a choice with the grocery items: pickled onions, walkers crisps, marmite, bisto, etc.

Certainly more choice than my local Pingo Doce.

We can probably live without these foods but it is good to know that they are available and it cheers one to treat ourselves from time to time.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I did notice that some of their prices were a touch on the high side. I looked, in particuler, at things like Jacobs/McVitie cream-crackers and Tuc - Lidl sell cream-crackers that look as though they have been made by Jacobs/McVitie and Lidl's Crac which are very similar to Tuc, both are roughly half the price here with no shipping charges.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've found most of their prices fairly reasonable but a few items are through the roof but I guess the same can be said of any other online shopping company (including Amazon) as well.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Amazon also a source for some grocery items free when in a £25 order


----------

